# Hdmi to scart no picture



## Kurtawsomness (May 17, 2019)

So I've bought an hdmi to scart to connect laptop and xbox 360 to old TV with no hdmi... Both scart and hdmi cables work seperately but when connected to the box it only has sound and multi coloured bars on the TV... I've connected it before somehow but cant seem to do it again


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

As I understand it, HDMI is digital, and SCART is analog. So that signal needs to be converted. 
The item you purchased. Is it just a cable, or a converter? Here is one converter.


----------



## Kurtawsomness (May 17, 2019)

It's a box that's plugged in


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok. Is there an external power source (dc voltage transformer) and are you sure it’s working?


----------



## Kurtawsomness (May 17, 2019)

Hi its connecting to the TV but it's only got sound with coloured blocks a cross the screen


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you have other inputs outputs you can try?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I haven't used SCART in a long time, but I'm guessing it's not converting correctly. If it works on the cables on their own, why are you using a converter?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you have a link to the exact converter you bought ?


----------



## Kurtawsomness (May 17, 2019)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01GFPCHYA?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Tv doesn't have an hdmi input


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I assume you are using PAL selection?

And are you using the USB cable to power it?


----------



## Kurtawsomness (May 17, 2019)

Yes everything is connected its has sound but only coloured blocks on the scree


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I have a very similar converter connecting HDMI from a STB to my old TV's SCART input, it works well.

You do have the small switch set to PAL don't you ?
Also check you have the TV set to use the correct SCART input.

How are you powering the converter ?


----------



## Kurtawsomness (May 17, 2019)

Yes it's to pal and it's charged my a rounded type of plug


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

So the power is coming from a power supply that plugs into a mains socket on the wall ?
Or is it from a Usb connection plugged into somewhere else ? If so what's it plugged into ?


----------

